# What small dog do you recommend?



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 21, 2008)

My girlfriend has recently asked for a dog for her birthday. I've done a fair bit of research into it and cannot really find some good first hand advice as to what dog would be suitable.

Ideally it would need to be small. No larger then a cat as it would be a part indoor dog. Shes not really keen on maltese or ****zu's as she thinks they are ugly.

So what dog would you recommend? Basically what have you found is easy to train, has good overall behaviour and isn't snappy. 

Another thing I've noticed is it seems people think breeding dogs is a way to make money. I've seen mutts that would have sold for $80-100 5 yrs ago being sold for $600. I mean whats going on? I've raised puppies and it doesn't cost that much for food and expenses.

If anyone has puppies/puppy for sale let us know. I'm not willing to spend over $200. 

Thanks


----------



## callith (Jul 21, 2008)

i would have suggested a Low Chen but they are hard to come by and quite pricey


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 21, 2008)

*I would say as Sausage Dog but i dont no how much they are to buy. Im not much help for you mate.*


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 21, 2008)

if i were you id go a a cockerspaniel though im not a fan of little dogs


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 21, 2008)

well, dogs these days can be expensive, well over $200, i guess you should try the local paper? that might be ur best bet. people can list a bunch of good small dogs, but will cost a fair bit more.. also need to consider all their shots and worming, registration, obedience training, microchipping ect..
Good luck..
how long have you got to find one?


----------



## Boney (Jul 21, 2008)

you could get a foxy for $200. but buying the dog is the cheap part , you got rego , needles micro chipping, vacinations , maybe desexing a $200 dog turns into a $1000 very fast.

ive always wanted a french bulldog but there $2000 +


----------



## sezza (Jul 21, 2008)

here you go... I was just looking at this before I read your post!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-non-herp/2-x-adult-poodles-caboolture-86131

*edit* - although they are in QLD and you are not... oh well


----------



## Kitah (Jul 21, 2008)

Only "small" breed of dog im particularly keen on is the beagle, provided its cared for and trained properly.

one thing you could try are local rescue places, they often have small breed puppies in there. the RSPCA I know makes sure the dogs pass a type of personality test to see if they are suitable for rehoming, so you know you wont get a highly aggressive dog etc. Worth a try; usually not as expensive as buying off a breeder and your giving a dog a second chance


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 21, 2008)

Mini foxy, scottish terrier, toy poodle, Chihuahua or Pomeranian??


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2008)

get a jack russel. heaps of personality, doesnt dig holes in the back yard  well mine doesnt anyway, and they look pretty cool. pm me if u want pics


----------



## Smellie (Jul 21, 2008)

If you go to Paddy's Markets they sell animals there and my sister bought a maltese/foxy about 4 years ago and havn't had any problems with him (contrary to popular belief). Quite cute dogs too


----------



## Kitah (Jul 21, 2008)

just as a note on fox terriers and jack russels.. and a lot of other terrier type dogs; they are often yappers, many are escape artists and they have soo much energy! if trained properly I dont think theyd be problems though.

goodluck


----------



## alex_c (Jul 21, 2008)

miniature fox terriers are great so are cocker spaniels and such. you should be able to find them in the trading post or on internet classifieds easily.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 21, 2008)

*You could get one of these lol........*


----------



## Lozza (Jul 21, 2008)

We used to breed Australian Terriers - they are a great small dog. Not as hairy either.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 21, 2008)

Or get a mongrel from the pound....


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 21, 2008)

most of the dogs suggested aren't inside dogs, terriers, sausage dogs, cockers and beagles are all breeds bred for hunting and chasing and although are very attachted to their people and want to be with you all the time are not 100% inside dogs they need a lot of excerise and stimulation to keep them pccupied. by inside dog i'll assume apartment or small yard situtaion, i would suggest the following:
pomeranians
paplions
pugs
maltese
shih-tzus
toy poodles
chihuahas
cavaliers
italian greyhounds
silky terriers
bichon freise
or any crosses between the above, in terms of perosnalities you described a lot of that is traning esp snappiness, many people associate small dogs with snappines this is 95% of the time because the dog has not been trained, has been teated basically like a human baby or abused. i must also say your price range is not realistic, if you want quality breeding for starters you get what you pay for also remember puppies should be sold microchipped and with their 1st vacination the vet bills for the breeder to have this done plus feed the pups would approach this figure so they will cost more with this included.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 21, 2008)

check this site out also, it has a quick questionarie that gives you a list of suggested dogs and contains breed profiles, very helpful
www.dog.com.au


----------



## Smellie (Jul 21, 2008)

nice one Timmo


----------



## falconboy (Jul 21, 2008)

If you want a smallish dog, thats not a yapper, not a 'nut case' (like many terriers can be), and have calm, placid natures, you can't beat a Cavalier. That will be my next dog.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> If you want a smallish dog, thats not a yapper, not a 'nut case' (like many terriers can be), and have calm, placid natures, you can't beat a Cavalier. That will be my next dog.



ahh thats the only other little breed that I rather like. seem really friendly and love being with people all of the time


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 21, 2008)

Whippet


----------



## falconboy (Jul 21, 2008)

How could you not love them?


----------



## Vixen (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the best thing would be to adopt a little dog from the pound and give it a loving home.

Otherwise you might consider these. Ive listed their average height at the shoulder and weight so you can judge how big they are. Ive kept away from the breeds with similar looks to the ones she doesnt like.

Good indoor dogs: 

- Tibetan Spaniel ( 25cm , 5kg )
- Cavalier King Charles Spaniel ( 30cm, 6kg ) 
- Miniature Pinchser ( 28cm, 5kg )
- Papillon ( 30cm, 4kg )
- Pomeranian ( 28cm, 2kg )
- Pug ( 28cm, 7kg )
- Toy Poodle ( 25cm, 6kg )


Possible indoor dogs although they need more exercise than the previous and would probably appreciate a yard to run around in :

- Staffy ( 38cm, 14kg )
- English Cocker Spaniel ( 40cm , 13kg )


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 21, 2008)

If your willing to..quadripple your expenditure you could get Pom-Shi's!!

We have two and they look nothing like a ****zu or a Pommeranian, and are ridiculously cuddle able. Buy one of these and you may get a present back!


----------



## kandi (Jul 21, 2008)

whatever small dog u choose ,choose short hair long hair is high maintenance, shedding can be a problem poodle or x don't shed, big plus not having dog hair all over you after doggy sitting on lap


----------



## CassM (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely a Cavalier. They're stunning dogs, very loyal and loving. They can be kind of pricey though. 

Heres my girl before she passed away


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 21, 2008)

Get a mini bull terrier, they are waaaay cute.


----------



## mebebrian (Jul 21, 2008)

Grab a staffie cross, i have two and they are the most faithfull dogs i've ever owned and i wouldn't give em up for the world, obiedient, great looking, not to big and dont need a massive yard.

Try the RSPCA plenty of puppies needing a caring home there. And if you take the missus along she's bound to fall for one of them,,,,


----------



## djfreshy (Jul 22, 2008)

I really don't think ANY of the breeds mentioned so far will sell for $200. That is unless you find a breeder that wants to rehome an older dog. If thats your limit, i suggest going to the pound and choosing one from there. As for small toy breeds of dogs it would be hard to go past a Cavalier or Papillion (Butterfly Dog).


----------



## paleoherp (Jul 22, 2008)

small dogs never shut up, i'd go a staffie


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Jul 22, 2008)

Forget little dogs, go with a big hulk of a dog !!

We have our rottie Bender inside with us in our inner city terrace and we have no problems
His yard is small but he is never out there when we are home, he's always at your feet, he's a big baby !!
As long as he's walked and the house is vacuumed twice a day it's all good.
And, being in the city, at least the look of him offers protection....although he'd slime someone to death first if they came in the yard, lol

It's actually been shown in a study by the RSPCA that smaller dogs like chihuahua's and such cause more accidents and deaths than big dogs due to trips and such :shock:


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 22, 2008)

I have heaps of links that would give you a wide variety of choice for very cheap/low prices but I won't post them as I think dogs and cats (well most animals really) as presents are a really bad idea.

Has your girlfriend considered the training? Socialising? Medical bills? Feed bills? Grooming? Exercising? When she gets a full time job and dog is left alone all day? Wanting to move away from where she is and not being able to find a place with a pet?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 22, 2008)

jack russell jack russell jack russell!!!! 

well, thats if a staffys to big,....staffy would be my number 1 choice,...


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you might need to check out the local Animal Shelter to see what is available, . 
As others have said, it will not be easy to find a dog under $200,. unless it is an older dog,..

So it is pretty pointless for us to reccomend if the fact is you only want to spend $200


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers for the help guys. It does seem that more money will need to be spent. I actually have a dog of my own, so am aware of the costs associated with a dog. (Food expenses, annual checkups, worming etc) 

Considering this we would be training the dog ourselves, so no need for a training school. The reason she would like a small dog is so there is no need for daily walks. (This will happen anyway I'd say). Her birthday is not for a while yet - so heaps of time for research and to make sure its not just a impulse want. I am quite against randomly buying dogs as an impulse buy so am definantly keen to make 100% sure this is not the case.

After checking out the breeds posted it seems the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is in the lead :lol: and there seem to be a few out there for $400 ish but that includes all the microchipping, worming, vaccination etc and for a pure breed dog that is resonable. 

I should have made it clearer in my original post, $200 is the most I'd pay for a mutt. (Anything first or second generation cross or multiple crossed animals) I understand that most the time alot more effort is put into breeding purebreed animals so am willing to pay more if that is shown.

Once again thanks for the help - feel free to continue posting what you think as like i said i have a fair amount of time.


----------



## cockney red (Jul 22, 2008)

A Cavalier King Charles that dos not get daily walks will soon become a King Henry VIII beachball.


----------



## aoife (Jul 22, 2008)

jack russell's are the ultimate small dog!!! i have one and he's great, so much personality!


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 22, 2008)

cockney red said:


> A Cavalier King Charles that dos not get daily walks will soon become a King Henry VIII beachball.


 
:lol:

If the dog isn't walked, it will play fetch in the backyard or something. Just incase someone thinks that it will be ignored.


----------



## braddq (Jul 22, 2008)

Get a staffy, i got two and they are the best dogs you will ever find. If your lucky you can pick one up around 350 400 mark but its well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 22, 2008)

Alot of small dogs can be quite snappy, my mum has a jack russel that will attack me if i yell at it, but is overall a good dog.
Ive been told that cocker spaniels are the kind of dog that can be absolutely tortured by kids and still wont bite.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 22, 2008)

I can tell you now , I was never a big fan of small dogs untill I got one and now I wouldnt give him up for the world...........he is my sidekick and very loving and he is a maltese terrier named MOBY..........the most cutest thing


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to the RSPCA ,there's heaps of dogs waiting for love and care.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 22, 2008)

The only small lap size dogs I would have would be a mini Schnauzer. I love their little beards and eyebrows! I would also consider a boston terrior.
But Im a boxer and French mastiff girl.. Boxers have the best dog personality by far (IMO) 

If you are after a pedigree dog with a small budget, you will only get backyard crosses. Even they can go for 250-300 or more.

I would also be weary of getting a 'presant' dog from the rspca.
There is a chance that the dog may have some form of behavioral problem caused by past stresses, abuse or improper training. They do screen them, but its not that simple. You can never tell what will happen when the dog is moved from a structured environment, and placed into a home. My dad got a dog from the pound, and all seemed ok for a cpl months, until he was walking her and a kid wanted a pat. The dog bit her on the face, and mum was going to call the cops.. This dog is the most neurotic thing iv ever laid eyes on. Extreme submissive personality and unpredictable. If you go to move her out the way by touching her, she freezes and pees everywhere.
If it was me, I would save my money and buy a well bred pup. No one wants the chance to inherit someone elses problem for a presant!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

get a beagle they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Riley (Jul 22, 2008)

definatley a jack russel!!!


----------



## FAY (Jul 22, 2008)

Get a dog that is a dog!!! Go a Dane, great house dogs and very gentle!


----------



## euphorion (Jul 22, 2008)

take her to the rspca and let her choose, will cost you $75 with all vacs done, and desexed. that way you will get a dog already through the puppy stage (mostly) and be giving a dog another chance at life rather that supporting the irresponsible breeding that is happening these days. the staff will also be able to give you a comprehensive assessment of the dogs temperament and level of training, they also undergo a series of behavioural tests to ensure they are friendly and what level of compatability they have ie kids and other pets. 

as an off-side note, buy any 'breed' and you'll be forking out stupid amounts of money. 

GO RSPCA!


----------



## Vixen (Jul 22, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> take her to the rspca and let her choose, will cost you $75 with all vacs done, and desexed. that way you will get a dog already through the puppy stage (mostly) and be giving a dog another chance at life rather that supporting the irresponsible breeding that is happening these days. the staff will also be able to give you a comprehensive assessment of the dogs temperament and level of training, they also undergo a series of behavioural tests to ensure they are friendly and what level of compatability they have ie kids and other pets.
> 
> as an off-side note, buy any 'breed' and you'll be forking out stupid amounts of money.
> 
> GO RSPCA!


 
Well said, I agree. Although not all breeding is irresponsible, its just those who plan for the fun of it without thinking of the puppies future.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 22, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> I would also be weary of getting a 'presant' dog from the rspca.
> There is a chance that the dog may have some form of behavioral problem caused by past stresses, abuse or improper training. They do screen them, but its not that simple. You can never tell what will happen when the dog is moved from a structured environment, and placed into a home. My dad got a dog from the pound, and all seemed ok for a cpl months, until he was walking her and a kid wanted a pat. The dog bit her on the face, and mum was going to call the cops.. This dog is the most neurotic thing iv ever laid eyes on. Extreme submissive personality and unpredictable. If you go to move her out the way by touching her, she freezes and pees everywhere.


Pfft. As with any dog that you're obtaining from *anywhere *(a breeder (moral or not), pet shop, pound...whatever) you have a risk of having behavioral and temperament issues due to a number of things including (and not limited to) bad breeding, being taken away from mum too early, stupid owners and past experiences where undesirable behavior was allowed to develop without training.

It's not hard to shape and encourage the behaviors you want in a dog, and 'train out' the traits you don't want. 

And I don't agree to anyone getting a small dog 'so there is no need for daily walks' so despite your PM mcloughlin2 I won't be putting forward any suggestions.


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 22, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Well said, I agree. Although not all breeding is irresponsible, its just those who plan for the fun of it without thinking of the puppies future.



Unless you're breeding to improve the breed - it's irresponsible. And even then it's debateable.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 22, 2008)

My folks have a five year old tenterfield terrier. He's an absolute pearler. A tiny pooch with huge attitude. He's a small dog, but not a fluffy yappy dog like your ****zus and what not.

He's a great family dog, quiet, doesn't eat heaps, does small craps, doesn't require huge amounts of exercise, quite easy to train. The only thing is, he's very protective of the family. He takes a while to get to know new people, and he does bite if he thinks new people are a threat.

He only cost a six pack


----------



## melgalea (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL @ fay. i am with you, my brother has a great dane. and she is GORGEOUS. love her to bits. 
BUT you only want a little dog. hmmm.... i have a toy maltese she is great. but ur gf dont like em. i would say a pommeranian, i have had one before, they are gorgeous little buggers. but i think your $200 limit is going to cripple you. unless ur getting a bitzer u aint really gonna get to much for that price. but good luck with it all. maybe try the pound. lots of doggys there that need homes


----------



## kakariki (Jul 22, 2008)

Take her out for lunch. Pick somewhere nice & then visit your local animal shelter. I honestly think you should let her choose her future pet. You will save a life and most probably get a desexed, vaccinated, wormed pup for a reasonable price. A great day all round, I'd say.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 22, 2008)

Try RSPCA, Paws, Animal Rescue League and DoggieRescue. Any dog from them will be relatively cheap plus desexed, wormed and vaccinated. You can shop online at most to see what dog strikes your fancy. Crossbreeds that go for $1000 in a pet store are 1/4 that after they've been rescued. If the dog is an adult you can get a very good idea of its personality, adult coat and activity level. Our fluff dog was from DoggieRescue, but has appeared in a book called "Designer Dogs" - I find this very amusing.

Another hint - go to your local dog training club to look at dogs and talk to instructors. They can offer advice based on what you want to live with.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 22, 2008)

tatelina said:


> pfft. As with any dog that you're obtaining from *anywhere *(a breeder (moral or not), pet shop, pound...whatever) you have a risk of having behavioral and temperament issues due to a number of things including (and not limited to) bad breeding, being taken away from mum too early, stupid owners and past experiences where undesirable behavior was allowed to develop without training.
> 
> It's not hard to shape and encourage the behaviors you want in a dog, and 'train out' the traits you don't want.


 

yeh, if you have the skills to do it.. Many ppl dont.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 22, 2008)

Please Dont get a dog is you wont even spend $200 on itself in the first place... 

good quality food will be around $50+ a month, hills science diet, Iams, Euk, Holistic select, not to mention flea and tick control ($15 a month), worming and injections, vet bills.. etc.

Dogs arent cheap, you can feed them supermarket crap, but it wont be healthy... dont get it, if you cant afford it... convinve to her to get a cheaper easier pet. why does she want a dog?

go to a rescue or RSPCA...


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 22, 2008)

Trust me, we are working with my dads dog atm, and it aint always easy. How many dogs with serious behavioral probs have you rehabbed tatelina?

It is far easier to deal with a fresh slate, than to re train.


----------



## Lesa (Jul 22, 2008)

McBoob_Inc said:


> As long as he's walked and the house is vacuumed twice a day it's all good.



OMG are you kidding??????????????????????????????????:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: TWICE a day????????


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Kirby said:


> Please Dont get a dog is you wont even spend $200 on itself in the first place...
> 
> good quality food will be around $50+ a month, hills science diet, Iams, Euk, Holistic select, not to mention flea and tick control ($15 a month), worming and injections, vet bills.. etc.
> 
> ...


 
The $200 figure is the price i would pay for a cross breed or mutt. Now its not that i can't or she can't afford more. I can guarantee you i can. Its more the fact that the prices most people want is a joke. Like for a little maltese x whatever some people want $600+ ea. Now apart from the fact its usually just a family dog thats been bred for the fun of it, it doesn't cost that much to raise a puppy and then worm and vaccinate it. I raise a group of puppies 4 years ago, paid to have the wormed and vaccinated and then sold them for $90ea. None of the dogs I've seen for $500 or more have been desexed so most of it is pure profit. 

Now how many people walk their dogs once a day, everyday, every week? Very very few. Dogs can be stimulated in more ways then that. Playing ball, running around the yard with their owners is more fun and more excerise then going for a 15min walk. I have access to wholesale prices to Royal Canin dog food. What makes you think it won't be fed that? 

A Chihuahua won't cost $50 a week on food. My kelpie doesn't cost that. If its looked after it won't need to have vets bills etc. (Unless its something unavoidable like injury, hip problems et)

She wants a dog for a companion. Something she can play with. She has two cats (indoor) so its not like she has never experiance keeping an animal and the costs associated with it.

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## Nagraj (Jul 23, 2008)

IMO giving pets as gifts is very unwise.

Find something else to give her and let her buy herself a dog when she is ready. She will appreciate the animals value more and it won't have a sentimental association with you which could see the animal dumped if you break up with her.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 23, 2008)

i wrote $50 a MONTH... this is the average, when buying good quality premium food. 

trust me, i would know. 

if you worm, and flea control properly, yes it does... you can think your doing it right in the supermarket, but then your dog ends up at the vet with $500-1000 vet bills, because you didn't cover heart worm and its water retaining.. 

small push face dogs often have trouble breathing, bad teeth and gums, and hip displacer.. 

if you already have a dog, why doesnt she entertain herself with that? 

as others have said, mutts and crossbreeds are $75 from the RSPCA or rescues... the reason your paying $1000 for a labradoodle, a spoodle or a shi-tsoodle is because they are saught after... notice how everything has 'oodle' n it these days.. because poodles have hair not fur, thus less allergies..


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 23, 2008)

FUR REAL TOY DOGS.....that way when the novelty wears off you can take the batteries out and put it away untill she gets the urge to want one again ...set you back about $100.00 plus batteries.........purchase at any good toy store/or big super market..........


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2008)

Most pure breed clubs have a rescue group for their breed.
Have a look at the canine association for your state and it will have links to breeders, rescue groups etc.
Sometimes breeders have pups for sale that are not show quality, therefore slightly cheaper.
Good Luck


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 23, 2008)

it seems you have lost your post there buddy. No one is agreeing with the point your trying to make. in otherwords, dont buy animals for pressents!!!!!thats why theres so many strays and unwanted animals. And if you think playing ball with a dog in the backyard instead of walking it is stimulating, think again!! how would you like to be cooped up in a backyard all your life with nothing new to smell or venture?Thats right you dont care about the obvious care and maintenance. you just want a cheap mutt. you dont derserve one at all. and dont try proving you can pay more if you want.How much do you love your girl?or animals for that matter.
Try watching the dog whisperer and learn to walk dogs and have responsibility. its like the people in here always whinging about cats. well its owners like these that we have to blame.Dont buy an animal as a present!!take her to westfields instead haha


----------



## djfreshy (Jul 23, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i wrote $50 a MONTH... this is the average, when buying good quality premium food.
> 
> trust me, i would know.
> 
> ...


 
Poodles have hair not fur? Push face dogs are more prone to hip displacer, bad teeth and gums? Why do people who have no idea feel the need to make such outrageous generalised and false statements?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 23, 2008)

Get her a death adder. They are much much prettier than dogs.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 23, 2008)

Push face hahaha unbeleivable. Its called Brachycaphellic(not 100% sure on spelling) where they have trouble breathing (especially while excercising) they cant handle hot temperatures well at all.. They do not get hip displacia at all.. thats a complate different part of the body!you need to be shot for even mentioning it when you dont know what it is or means


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

if you buy a dog ,get a puppy........
no matter the breed pure line or mongrel....its the owner who trains it !

in other words...you get back..what you put in


----------



## Zdogs (Jul 23, 2008)

My recommendation STAFFY, anything smaller It just ain't a dog!!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jul 23, 2008)

My wife and I recently bought another dog. We always buy from the pound, giving a dog a second shot at life.

We got a Lab x Husky, 10 months old for about $100. The shelter also paid for him to be desexed, vaccinated & a discount on the microchip.


----------



## coatesy (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm with Riley - Jack Russells - just be prepared for lots of excercise. Mine two definaltey dig out but I think it's cause there is building on the other side of the fence. We sold our pups (no papers vacc wormed & microchipped) for $350 although we could have got more. They are great lap dogs and happily sleep on the end of the bed. our dogs dont bark too much and they are great security - they need a lot of training but learn really quick.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 23, 2008)

> if you already have a dog, why doesnt she entertain herself with that?


 
Well that really isn't your business and does not have any relevence to this thread. 

Do you have a dog? If so why did you get one? Why couldn't you entertain yourself with someone elses?

As i have said - i can get Royal Canin dog food @ wholesale prices. From what I've been told its one of the best foods on the market. I can definantly say that will not cost $50 a month.



shnakey said:


> it seems you have lost your post there buddy. No one is agreeing with the point your trying to make. in otherwords, dont buy animals for pressents!!!!!thats why theres so many strays and unwanted animals. And if you think playing ball with a dog in the backyard instead of walking it is stimulating, think again!! how would you like to be cooped up in a backyard all your life with nothing new to smell or venture?Thats right you dont care about the obvious care and maintenance. you just want a cheap mutt. you dont derserve one at all. and dont try proving you can pay more if you want.How much do you love your girl?or animals for that matter.
> Try watching the dog whisperer and learn to walk dogs and have responsibility. its like the people in here always whinging about cats. well its owners like these that we have to blame.Dont buy an animal as a present!!take her to westfields instead haha


 
Wow. I'm creeped out here - its seems you not only can read my mind but you can see how much i earn! :shock: :lol:

I'm sure that the people in this thread who have posted warning me not to get her a dog all have the dogs best interest at heart - the fact is though I'm very much a animal lover and I'm also a very firm believer in looking after the animals you get. I do think playing ball with your dog is more fun and exciting for them. However not once did i say that the dog will never be walked. It would be. 

I'm not sure what you mean in your last paragraph, but if it means what i think it does then let it be known my dog is 9 years old an has been walked her whole life. So I'm pretty sure i'm aware how to walk a dog.

Once again thanks for all the input people. Its been the best help so far. 

It seem Jack russels are popular but can be barkers and need alot of stimulation. I suppose these wouldn't be the best dog especially since it will be living with cats. Does anyone own a Jack russel that gets on with cats?

Sam


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 24, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> It seem Jack russels are popular but can be barkers and need alot of stimulation. I suppose these wouldn't be the best dog especially since it will be living with cats. Does anyone own a Jack russel that gets on with cats?


If introduced properly and slowly, you may be able to get a harmonious arrangement between the cats and dog. Jack russells are very energetic and can be destructive if bored. It might be safer to get an older dog that is calm or a cross breed. Pugs have short hair and don't need heaps of exercise (short face makes too much exercise difficult). If you don't mind the bug-eyes, they might suit. Have you looked at Cavalier King Charles spaniels? They are easy to train and have lovely natures. Neither of those two breeds are common at rescue organisations because they make great pets. (That sort of blows the budget.) Good luck!


----------



## Miss B (Jul 24, 2008)

I vote for a Cavalier as well - I've got two of them and they are great little dogs.

Having said that though, please either:

A) Rescue a dog from the RSPCA or a shelter, or

B) Purchase a purebred, pedigreed dog from a registered breeder.

Ethical, registered breeders will health test their breeding stock for any issues that are known to their particular breed, whether it be hip dysplacia, eye problems, etc. They will worm, vaccinate and microchip their puppies. They will provide advice and support for the life of your pup, and won't let their babies go to new homes before 8 weeks of age.

'Designer Dogs' (Schnoodles, Maltipoos, Pugaliers, god where do I start - there are dozens of them now) are nothing but a gimmick. The backyard breeders and puppy farms that pump out these dogs do not conduct any health testing on their breeding stock (although often they try to dupe buyers by claiming their dogs and puppies are "health checked" by a veterinarian, which doesn't mean much really). They also charge an absolutely ridiculous amount of money for what you are getting - in many cases, a designer puppy will set you back the same amount of money, if not more, than a purebred puppy from a registered breeder.

Above all, do your research. You can find listings for registered breeders and available puppies on this website: http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/list.asp


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

"What small dog do you recommend?"

One that fits between two buns and goes good with onion, mustard, and cheese.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the question should be what does your gilfrind want? Ask her what she likes, and then do some research together on the net. There are heaps of dog info sites and forums 
Is there a chance that she would set her heart on a pedigree dog that she would rather wait and save up for? Or is she happy to take a punt on what might be at the pound, or look for Xbred dogs in the paper?

IMO its something you need to do together, what ever you decide.

PS. It dosnt matter if its not a surprise, the preperation and thought you put in will be enough.. Trust me! The preperation is one of the best bits!
I always get a herp for my b. day. I pick it, and WE plan for it.. Most times I dont even get it on my birthday, but I dont care. (I usually get a little pressie on the day, to tide me over till the proper pressie arrives!)


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with BlindSnake....go the Pound. We were after a smallish dog to be a companion to our older Staffy cross (love the staffy's) and I knew the right dog would pop up. I was telling my vet about our predicament having lost our older (nine years old) dogs mother last year to a snake bite (Dugite in the backyard) and she gasped in shock and told me that she had the perfect dog. She told me she gets boxes and boxes of unweaned tiny pups dumped on her doorstep that have to be put down. Really sad. Every now and then she gets someone bring in a dog that they no longer care for that they want put down and she tries to find homes for them. Needless to say, we jumped at the chance to give an animal a second chance and now have a beautiful little desexed boy (Staffy cross) who has fit our family like a glove. We only got him yesterday but we all love him to bits already (even our other dog).
I can't tell you enough the warm feeling it brings to give a home to a dog that would otherwise be put to sleep. There are so many animal shelters out there. Give it a go. Everyone can make a difference. Visit a shelter (together). One is bound to jump out as being the right one for both of you. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica_lee (Aug 22, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Cheers for the help guys. It does seem that more money will need to be spent. I actually have a dog of my own, so am aware of the costs associated with a dog. (Food expenses, annual checkups, worming etc)
> 
> Considering this we would be training the dog ourselves, so no need for a training school. The reason she would like a small dog is so there is no need for daily walks. (This will happen anyway I'd say). Her birthday is not for a while yet - so heaps of time for research and to make sure its not just a impulse want. I am quite against randomly buying dogs as an impulse buy so am definantly keen to make 100% sure this is not the case.
> 
> ...


 

Small dogs dont need walking alot?!:shock:

Small doesn't necessarily mean lethargic.
I have two chihuahua cross mini foxies, and if i dont take them RUNNING every day they are physcos. I hear that small dogs are yappy, yes if they are restless and haven't been excercised enough. Do look into how energetic dogs are before you buy certain breeds even cross breeds, because it is so sad to see energetic dogs go stir crazy, running in circles, fighting etc. 

Just remember dogs arent like reptiles, you cant sell them in a few years time for more than what they would have been as babies.

A dog is a huge commitment but soo worth it.

If i could do it again id get a rspca dog, but I know thats not for everyone.

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 22, 2008)

Bought a Maltese puppy from the pound a few weeks ago. Best choice I have ever made.


----------



## ambah (Aug 23, 2008)

I think a pomeranian  but I'm bias.. 





how can you resist that foxy face?

And may be a little more than $200.. lol


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 23, 2008)

I would go for a rough coat Griffon Bruxellois myself. I love other breeds but I've always had a soft spot for the Griffons.


----------

